# Norepinephrine and a new way to think



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

As I'm reading this great book, I'm finding that learning about the science behind DP sheds fresh light onto how to tackle this "problem."

My thoughts tonight, at 1:30 AM Eastern Standard Time, are as follows:

As DP increases, norepinephrine decreases.
Thus, DP can be seen as a successful defense mechanism for any amount of anxiety; in my case, a great deal of anxiety, and for most of you probably the same.
*In other words, as DP increases, the need for norepinephrine, or the chemical involved in arousal and anxiety (e.g. fight or flight state) is needed less. That's because the DP is replacing the need for this arousal and anxiety. DP is tuning you out so you don't feel so anxious.

I know this might sound like a circle but I think of it like this:

What comes first? The anxiety or the DP? ANXIETY comes first. Focus on attacking the anxiety, not the DP.

Focus on your functioning day in day out, and staying relaxed. Don't try to fix how you feel DP wise. It won't work. Change life habits, do things you like, eat well. Reduction of DP will follow.

It's not the other way around! You can't get rid of DP squarely. You have to attack this bastard from the side. It's there to serve a successful function - to reduce anxiety and detach your "person" when your "person" can't handle what life is dishing you.

function over form . . . . . .
FUNCTIONING over FEELING


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

CharlesClayton said:


> As I'm reading this great book, I'm finding that learning about the science behind DP sheds fresh light onto how to tackle this "problem."
> 
> My thoughts tonight, at 1:30 AM Eastern Standard Time, are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. My previous psychiatrist pointed out the same thing...that the anxiety is what was needed to be tackled in order for the DP to reduce. i did not believe her, but as I read similar posts to yours on here, I am slowly starting to grasp that idea. I suffer from Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder and my old doc believed that my DP was in large due to the OCD, and that if i were to go get treatment for it, I would see a significant reduction in my DP. I have not sought out help to this day.

I am also wondering...if one were to take a medication that were to increase norepinephrine, would DP decrease? Basically, switching the cycle that you are suggesting here. Could you find that out for me please...I will also try to do some research. Thanks.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> Thank you for posting this. My previous psychiatrist pointed out the same thing...that the anxiety is what was needed to be tackled in order for the DP to reduce. i did not believe her, but as I read similar posts to yours on here, I am slowly starting to grasp that idea. I suffer from Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder and my old doc believed that my DP was in large due to the OCD, and that if i were to go get treatment for it, I would see a significant reduction in my DP. I have not sought out help to this day.
> 
> I am also wondering...if one were to take a medication that were to increase norepinephrine, would DP decrease? Basically, switching the cycle that you are suggesting here. Could you find that out for me please...I will also try to do some research. Thanks.


Norepinephrine or noradrenaline, http://www.google.co...l=&oq=&gs_rfai=
The best med i know to increase its levels in the brain is Remeron(mirtazapine) a tetracycle antidepressant.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Mario said:


> Norepinephrine or noradrenaline, http://www.google.co...l=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> The best med i know to increase its levels in the brain is Remeron(mirtazapine) a tetracycle antidepressant.


Oh really? I'm on Remeron right now, but was thinking about giving Anafranil a try.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> Oh really? I'm on Remeron right now, but was thinking about giving Anafranil a try.


Anafranil is good For OCD,but i'm note sure about its effects on the norepinephrine levels.To be honest,i don't think it has any effect on them at all.
Why don't you ask your doctor if you can take both meds at the same time?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Mario said:


> Anafranil is good For OCD,but i'm note sure about its effects on the norepinephrine levels.To be honest,i don't think it has any effect on them at all.
> Why don't you ask your doctor if you can take both meds at the same time?


Well I think my doctor's plan is to go down on the Remeron and start the Anafranil. I also suffer from OCD so it would be a good choice. I believe it affects both serotonin and norepinephrine levels from what I have read. Check this out: (it says it treats Depersonalization Disorder....scoreeee!!!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clomipramine


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> Well I think my doctor's plan is to go down on the Remeron and start the Anafranil. I also suffer from OCD so it would be a good choice. I believe it affects both serotonin and norepinephrine levels from what I have read. Check this out: (it says it treats Depersonalization Disorder....scoreeee!!!)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....ki/Clomipramine


Wow,you're right.And The thing abt treating depersonalization is really awesome.I now think that you should give it a good try and please give us some feedback how this med is working on you.Thanks.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

That’s an interesting piece of info! Thanks I’m not sure if any of you have ever tried BuSpar before? I have been on this med for two weeks today and it has significantly decreased my anxiety which in turn has decreased my DR. I didn’t have much hope because Ive been on the med go round for 5 months now and nothing has helped so far until now. I’m praying it continues to get better and better!


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

I took buspar, it helps, but you need to take at least 20mg a day.

Pretty much, when it comes to meds, you need to do meds, talk therapy and exercise. Do all three, and you will feel better


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Thank you for posting this. My previous psychiatrist pointed out the same thing...that the anxiety is what was needed to be tackled in order for the DP to reduce. i did not believe her, but as I read similar posts to yours on here, I am slowly starting to grasp that idea. I suffer from Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder and my old doc believed that my DP was in large due to the OCD, and that if i were to go get treatment for it, I would see a significant reduction in my DP. I have not sought out help to this day.
> 
> I am also wondering...if one were to take a medication that were to increase norepinephrine, would DP decrease? Basically, switching the cycle that you are suggesting here. Could you find that out for me please...I will also try to do some research. Thanks.


I have OCD too! I was on Prozac since middle school for a long while of my life for OCD. I concur.
I'll do my best to do some research.

Wait so what drug are we looking for?? Anti-anxiety drugs? What about Klonapin or something??

I actually take Klonapin. Not actually sure what it's doing though.


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Mario said:


> Wow,you're right.And The thing abt treating depersonalization is really awesome.I now think that you should give it a good try and please give us some feedback how this med is working on you.Thanks.


It sounds great. But I'm always so weary of drugs with side effects of dizziness and lightheadedness. That's one of my main symptoms with DP already!


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

CharlesClayton said:


> It sounds great. But I'm always so weary of drugs with side effects of dizziness and lightheadedness. That's one of my main symptoms with DP already!


I agree with the first post on here, treat the anxiety and the DP/DR will start to crumble. Combo's have worked well for me. A SNRI and a AC like Lamictal. Or you can go the SSRI/SNRI and a AAP like Seroquel XR seems to work best but Zyprexa can be better for some people. Depends on your wiring and what your pdoc thinks will help. Low doses of AAP's tend to eliminate the anxiety for some while the AC's work better for others. But, in my opinion, you also need to be in CBT, Talk, EMDR or some other kind of therapy to combo the meds. No one wants to take this shit, but it helps some with the therapy.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

EsMussSein said:


> As I'm reading this great book, I'm finding that learning about the science behind DP sheds fresh light onto how to tackle this "problem."
> 
> My thoughts tonight, at 1:30 AM Eastern Standard Time, are as follows:
> 
> ...


This is interesting, because I to feel that norepinephrine plays a rold in this. during my experimention with certain meds, I found that adderall helped some sysmtems of my DP alot. Adderall raises both dopamine and norepinephrine. later I tried Ldopa which only raises dopamine and it did nothing.
After this I tried clonidine which lowers norepinephrine via presymnaptic a2 receptors and it made my DP worse!
discovering this I then took anatual supplement called Rauwolscine which does the oposite of clonadine and some of my symtems improved.

some of my oberservations:

1. Aderall helps alot in the begining but as time went on the effects got less and less and this was not du to tolerence as it was only a couple weeks I was on the stuff no instead it was du to increasing anxiety. The aderrall became less effective in treating the DP as anxiety rose and made is worse this got to the point of where the adderall no longer had any effect and was just equaling out.
2. Aderrall is not very theriputic with only a short time of action.

I would try Rauwolscine or straterra a selective norepinephrine reuptake inhibtor. But I would start out in small doeses and get used to the anxiety and conquer it. before raising the dose.

It may very well be that all DP is, is a lowering of certain nerochemicals in reponce to anxity. It does this to kill the anxity but in the process gives you dp. So you must slowly raise your norepinephrine and get used to it at it's raised level again, kill the anxiety and raise again.

Let me know how it goes for you, and remember we are getting closer to a cure everyday!


----------



## rickysmartin (Feb 8, 2011)

It is an interesting fact! Thank you I'm not sure if any of you ever tried BuSpar? I've been on this med for two weeks and is now greatly reduced my anxiety, which in turn reduces my DR. I do not have much hope, because I went on the MED for about 5 months now and nothing has helped so far. I pray this gets better and better!


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I had neurotransmitter testing done and my anxiety/DP revealed low Epinephrine and Norepinephrine from fatigued adrenal glands with low cortisol. I am taking targeted amino acid therapy and waiting for some pills to arrive in the mail--no script. Amino acid therapy restores the balance of neurotransmitters by restoring the transmission. I already took a few of the amino acids they recommended and feel much better and relaxed. I posted in a separate thread some info on my testing.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

EsMussSein said:


> What comes first? The anxiety or the DP? ANXIETY comes first. Focus on attacking the anxiety, not the DP.


That how i feel about it aswell

but regarding norepinephrine i've always thought an increase in adrenaline causes anxiety and there's time like mid panic attack where you get hit with a earth shattering sense of DP, increasing norepinephrine levels wouldn't help during these types of situations.

But i can see if you've suffered from anxiety for a long time and are now hit with a constant state of DP, then the norepinephrine likely have dropped and you need to bring the levels back up to baseline.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm treating my anxiety and OCD with an SSRI and klonopin. Once I reduce that then I feel my mind will work out the DP on its own and not have to struggle with it as much.


----------

